# Turkish coffee - different questions



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I like to try different coffee beverages and I'm super intrigued by Turkish coffee.

Before I buy the cezve, and buy/grind Turkish coffee, I'm trying to gauge if it'll be worth the effort.

- Can someone give me an indication of what I can expect taste wise, when compared to an espresso, (given the same beans)?

- Should I buy the Turkish coffee that seems to be most popular in Turkey (from what I have read - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mehmet-Efendi-Turkish-coffee-100g/dp/B004HPLI5U/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=turkish+coffee&qid=1558104111&s=gateway&sr=8-6) or can I pick any coffee beans?

- I read the lighter/medium roasts are better than darker roasts for this, correct?

- My only way of grinding coffee will be my Lido 3, should I attempt it, or is that just a silly idea?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can make it with any beans, but sure, try the Turkish brand.

I don't think roast makes a big deal of difference, you might want a lower brew ratio for darker coffee.

A lido 3 should be OK in the finest range, might not be talc fine, but will extract OK, foam might not be great though. I mostly filter mine (keeping the sludge in the cezve) so not bothered about foam, also grinding coarser still extracts OK

Taste wise, should be similar to other brew methods (unless silt ruins the experience), intensity half way between brewed & espresso. But, people brew Turkish at a wide range of ratios, from 5g coffee to 80g water, up to 12g coffee & 100g water.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Dr Forinor said:


> - My only way of grinding coffee will be my Lido 3, should I attempt it, or is that just a silly idea?


Be prepared for some work! You'll probably want to push the grinder into your thigh to get purchase. It will be pretty tough going but you can do it.

Why not go to a Turkish restaurant and try there to see if you see if you like it? I've been served traditional "proper" Turkish style coffees before. Greek and Cypriots have their own versions that are fairly similar too (but each will claim theirs is superior).

Taste wise expect strong, the idea is generally to get silt/fines in these drinks. If you like clean cups it's probably not going to be for you. I believe that the shape the grinds left in your cup can be used to tell your fortune.

I'm far from an expert so I won't give any advice on brewing technique/what coffee to use.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Power Freak said:


> Taste wise expect strong, the idea is generally to get silt/fines in these drinks. If you like clean cups it's probably not going to be for you.


Sure, you can't totally avoid it, but the cups I have been served in restaurants & barbers have been pretty clean... until you get to the end


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

I can only offer experience based on a little van based on the outskirts of Oxford which I only visited occasionally, but:

Really strong (almost like concentrated)

Thick texture

... but can be full of flavour

It puts me in mind of a prolonged (ie: over 10 minute) Aeropress brew, but it's definitely its own thing


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you get a load of sludge in suspension, allow it to stand for a minute or two, then a (literally) drop of iced water will help it settle.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Batian said:


> If you get a load of sludge in suspension, allow it to stand for a minute or two, then a (literally) drop of iced water will help it settle.


This also works if you find yourself in a bunk barn in the Peak District making coffee in a saucepan on a stove...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds interesting, do you have to use the Turkish pot thing or can you use a coffee pot (cowboy style)? What coffee does it suit?

Don't have to worry about grinding at least, as I've got Turkish burrs.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Disclaimer: I'm Turkish









You can use it with any beans, but typical mass produced beans in Turkey are Brazilian naturals of dubious quality.

Taste wise it's more like concentrated french press with a bit more body, it's not really similar to espresso IMHO.

I use 1:10 to 1:11 ratio i.e 14g to 150g and you can grind as fine as it's viable to do in a hand grinder. I mix everything cold and then use an automated machine, but if doing on stove you can just try to boil it as soon as possible, it should not really take more than 1 to 2 minutes to brew. You can also start with ~50-60C water. Take it off the boil just before it starts to boil and pour, and then let it sit a few minutes for the silt to settle.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for all your help guys.

I think I definitely do want to try it


----------

